# Wyoming counties back out of ALC land transfer



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like Wyoming is starting to distance themselves from the ALC. 
could be a small win in the public lands issue.

http://trib.com/news/state-and-regi...cle_b30112b7-b4d5-5fbf-9815-10778a9d859e.html


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good news, I hope if you live in a county that supports ALC, you are doing what you can to advocate for them to drop their support. Good to see.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Good news, I hope if you live in a county that supports ALC, you are doing what you can to advocate for them to drop their support. Good to see.


If everybody did that, Ivory would have to get a real job. Or hit up the Koch brothers again.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, lets see...Paying private companies with public money in order to try and get the American public's lands transferred to a state's public hands in order to sell them to private companies...whew...did I say that right? I guess it might be simpler to just say "privatization of public monies". 
R


----------

